# Soundmax digital audio problem



## chuckycheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi, I bought a Dell GX520 computer for home use. It uses the integrated Soundmax Digital Audio soundcard. The computer plays sound even without speakers or headphones. The problem is that the volume is very low even when my Windows audio setting is at its highest. Problem remains even with soundcard and headphones. 

At work, my computer is the Dell GX280. It also has the Soundmax Digital Audio soundcard. It doesn’t play sound without speakers, but the sound volume is great and clear. Even at low windows volume settings, the sound is way louder than on my home PC. 

I checked the hardware profile for both soundcards, and I don’t see version or model numbers listed for them so I can’t tell if they are different soundcard models. They have the even same drivers. 

Why the huge difference in sound quality between the two soundcards? 

Which replacement soundcard model is compatible with GX520?

Thank you.


----------



## richiebee (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi chuckycheese,
did you mangae to fix the volume problem with the soundMax I have the same problem your help would be greatly appreciated,
thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you gone into the soundmax audio setup and made sure its all setup correctly?


----------



## richiebee (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response how do get into the soundmax audio setup?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there should be a soundmax program in the start menu or in control panel or in your system tray (depending on how you set it up the first time).


----------

